# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Harry Potter Wands - Custom set of mix & match pieces - Feedback Wanted

## bTRON

For Halloween last year I developed a custom modular wand system of parts that allow people to 3D print the parts and then mix and match them to create a custom wand.I hosted a Harry Potter party and we made wands as one of the activities and it went off very well.I wondered what other people think of the idea.  Any feedback would be nice.You can see more about the 3D printable modular wand system here: https://www.galacticbasics.com/post/modular-wand-system  You can see more about the party in general here: https://www.galacticbasics.com/post/potions-party

----------


## curious aardvark

Damn, colour me impressed ! 

That is a lot of work for a party ! 
How many guests did you have ? 

What printer did you print the wand parts out with ? 
They all look really clean and sharp prints. 
The owl invites were also excellent, what laser did you use ?

And how long did it all take ?

----------


## curious aardvark

> Thus began a project that took at least 3 years off our lives.
> 
> 
> 
> *Behind the Scenes:*
> 
> 
> The planning for this party was insane!  It took over 4 months of inventing, designing, purchasing, assembling, experimenting, and decorating.
> 
> ...


Out of all that, the expanding owl is probably the toughest thing to pull off. 

The rest I could do, but yeah, that would take some research :-)

But, yep still bloody impressed :-)

As far as the dowels go, you could simply have printed them with the wood filaments. 
That would give you better consistency. 
I tend to slightly flatten one side of a long thin cylinder for ease of printing lying down. Makes it stronger, quicker to print and for 99% of applications the flattened side just makes no difference 
It would also have given you a way to simply align the parts of the wands. 

The magnetic switch for the self stirring cauldrons is also pretty neat.

And the deserts - damn that's cool !

----------

